# Let's see your car audio wire installs



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

After seeing Milox's install and a couple others, I would really like to see some more good/ clean wiring installs. For some reason, I enjoy looking at clean wiring installs more than fancy fiberglass pods, HU installs and ect..


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to see the rest of the install below that HIC posted in another thread. The picture is towards the bottom.

Wire Install


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine's all hidden now but it looked good before the cover panels.

Shane


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are a few shots of my truck...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thats my current 2003 vw gti.

its been redone since then, i got a different set of amps. so its not like that anymore, but same idea.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice installs, keep them coming.

Req;

I still have about 40 pairs of those Tiff RCA's and about 10 of those Tiff gold non fused distro blocks that you used. Did you by chance buy them from me over on CA.com?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

nicest wiring on this site IMO is MiloX's G35
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14037&highlight=honey+blew

QtrHorse- talk to D-Tour about that setup as its his... heres some similar pics of it
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25589


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

My truck.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Cline, did you only use black and carbon braided sleeving throughout the install? Your wiring was the other that I had seen and liked. My favorites are the installs that use braided sleeving and when the wires are kept neatly bundled and secured.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rick,

That's an awsome job. Question though.......did it bother you srcewing all those screws in the sheet metal of your floor board ??? I couldn't do it. Used Dynamat Extreme cut in strips instead.

Shane


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Rick S., have you done anything performance related to that Cummins (I just noticed it was a diesel after looking at the pic's again)?


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

ssmith100 said:


> Rick,
> 
> That's an awsome job. Question though.......did it bother you srcewing all those screws in the sheet metal of your floor board ??? I couldn't do it. Used Dynamat Extreme cut in strips instead.
> 
> Shane


The first few time it was weird, but after about 100 I got the hang of it! J/K

It wasn't that bad... I had the truck for 3 weeks and the entire dash was out to stuff with polyfillwith & sound deadning that on the other hand was a bit nerve racking in a brand new truck!



QtrHorse said:


> Rick S., have you done anything performance related to that Cummins (I just noticed it was a diesel after looking at the pic's again)?



I have the Quadzilla performance chip but thats it... it added about 3 mpg and a lot more power. An intake will be next but I'm poor.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Those are nice, Rick !
http://www.autoanything.com/performance-chips/quadzilla-control.aspx

looks like 1998 - 2006 are covered [ Cummins and the Powerstroke ].


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Rick Sellers said:


> I have the Quadzilla performance chip but thats it... it added about 3 mpg and a lot more power. An intake will be next but I'm poor.


Poor, but you bought a diesel...lol

Personally if I owned a Cummins, I would use the Smarty controller. They are supposed to be the best units for the Cummins powered trucks unless you get custom tuning done. All that wire on the passenger side of the engine compartment will have to be removed when you install a set of twins (two turbos for the non diesel nerds).


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

QtrHorse said:


> Cline, did you only use black and carbon braided sleeving throughout the install? Your wiring was the other that I had seen and liked. My favorites are the installs that use braided sleeving and when the wires are kept neatly bundled and secured.


Yes it is just black and carbon fiber. I'm going to redo it all soon and will probably go with all black as I'll be doing away with everything that is carbon fiber.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> My truck.


^^ I noticed you have your RCAs and power wires running parallel. Any noise issues?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> ^^ I noticed you have your RCAs and power wires running parallel. Any noise issues?


Why would there be? You have to have current flowing to get a flux line, and if current is flowing it's too loud to hear noise 

Chad


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

chad said:


> Why would there be? You have to have current flowing to get a flux line, and if current is flowing it's too loud to hear noise
> 
> Chad


isnt current still flowing when the volume is all the way down?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> ^^ I noticed you have your RCAs and power wires running parallel. Any noise issues?


Actually, there are no RCAs in that photo. 

But to answer your question, no I have never had any noise issues when running RCAs and B+ cables bundled together.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

damn u guys are some overachievers. i was in such a crazy rush to get my music back that i just crammed my wiring down the sides of my jeep in a sloppy mess.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> isnt current still flowing when the volume is all the way down?


Think about it. 

Very little

Constant voltage, what goes down when power goes down?

P=IV


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

chad said:


> Think about it.
> 
> Very little
> 
> ...


good call! but im still getting stupid alternator whine....  darn POS stock headunit ground


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> good call! but im still getting stupid alternator whine....  darn POS stock headunit ground


Now, you CAN get alternator whine from running signal wire next to current carrying wire outside the audio realm within the car  I ran my signal wiring next to the main harness heading to the rear and got alt whine, fuel pump and a pop every time I hit the turn signals, brake lights, or reverse lights.

What a dumb ass move on my part! It sure LOOKED good there though


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I too like looking at fine wiring jobs - the is just something there that satisfies the compulsive mind... with everything orderly and in its place... I'm hard at work finishing up mine, and really all I have left is rewiring the remote wires to the new relay box I built for controlling the lighting, fans and remotes. It looks nice now, but I am worried how to get more wire in there without goobering it up. Not as nice as some, but definitely inspired by a couple of the fine examples provided by my friends here!

Hopefully tomorrow if I get the energy!

Nice work posters!

Less


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

QtrHorse said:


> Very nice installs, keep them coming.
> 
> Req;
> 
> I still have about 40 pairs of those Tiff RCA's and about 10 of those Tiff gold non fused distro blocks that you used. Did you by chance buy them from me over on CA.com?


i got the rca's on ebay, and i got the tiff block (and a 0 guage inline anl holder) from a dude on ca.com. frito was his name....o.  



BassBaller5 said:


> QtrHorse- talk to D-Tour about that setup as its his... heres some similar pics of it
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25589


lol i did his install


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

here's some pics mf my new install, just did it yesterday

The first step was to wipe the entire floor down with acetone so that the epoxy would stick.









everything in the car (I cut the ty-raps off later, but left them on for the pics so you could see the black ty-raps on black loom)










































































Loomed and ready to go, colour coded and all.
signal cables:

















Right side speaker wire:

















Left side speaker wire:

















new 8 guage positive and negative HU power wire to go from the power conditioner in the trunk to the HU.

































Power wire, with polytuff nylon cored plastic flexible conduit for the portion under the hood.

















































wiring track laid out and stickybacks epoxied down:


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

and with that, I think I just made 56k my *****


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

req said:


> thats my current 2003 vw gti.
> 
> its been redone since then, i got a different set of amps. so its not like that anymore, but same idea.


ok i've gotta ask...how do the subs seal off? looks like a cancellation nightmare to me.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Considering my car is pretty much stealth there isn't much to show. But here's under the hood.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Sassmastersq said:


> and with that, I think I just made 56k my *****


Word my brother, word.......


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> damn u guys are some overachievers. i was in such a crazy rush to get my music back that i just crammed my wiring down the sides of my jeep in a sloppy mess.


Haha ditto. I don't think I'll ever do anything different either.

I love looking at other peoples work though. The attention to detail is awesome. It's a shame it has to all go hidden 

-aaron


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm all for ultra organized wiring. Anything less actually bothers me.

I do not agree with drilling a bunch of holes to secure down wire fasteners. especially when they're under a carpet.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> I do not agree with drilling a bunch of holes to secure down wire fasteners. especially when they're under a carpet.


x2. I'm using adhesive backed 2 way wire anchors, with superglue around the edges, just so the judges will be happy. Forget about putting 100+ holes in the body of my car.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ That's amazing.


How did you make those labels? Label maker with clear tape underneath clear heat shrink?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

annoyingrob said:


> ^^ That's amazing.
> 
> 
> How did you make those labels? Label maker with clear tape underneath clear heat shrink?


Yes annoyingrob. That's how I did it.
I will post the steps with pictures in the tutorial section latter this week.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

doitor said:


> Yes annoyingrob. That's how I did it.
> I will post the steps with pictures in the tutorial section latter this week.


Great job on the wiring doitor. I like it alot. That's how i want my system to look.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

doitor said:


> Yes annoyingrob. That's how I did it.
> I will post the steps with pictures in the tutorial section latter this week.


Not trying to steal your thunder... Just showing how I did mine.



MiloX said:


> Tuesday, June 19th 2007. T-minus 17 days to the North Georgia Nationals. Lots of work yet to do!
> 
> I got home around 6 today and went back at it. Like i promised yesterday... tonight was spent wiring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

God I love that install Milox. So jealous


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I did the exact same thing except that I color coded the wiring.
Wil post my version in a couple of minutes on the tutorial section.
And yes Milox, you stole my thunder. LOL. 
Just kidding.
Yours is the inspiration of mine, just added my touch.
Thanks.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

doitor said:


> I did the exact same thing except that I color coded the wiring.
> Wil post my version in a couple of minutes on the tutorial section.
> And yes Milox, you stole my thunder. LOL.
> Just kidding.
> ...


I got to see this install recently and it looks amazing! im looking forward to the write up


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just posted it on the tutorial section.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Cool. 

The color coding is the perfect touch for this technique. Especially for the competior. I should have done that with mine. 

Good work Dr.!!!!


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

You guys are killing my K.I.S.S install. I just put 60+ feet of various TechFlex products, and a bunch of differing heatshrinks in my cart  I may as well do it right the first time.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure if it qualifies, as its not installed yet but heres the wire harness I made for my 3-way front


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work Mutt.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Very nice mutt!

Terminal blocks FTW!!!!!!


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry for the newb question, but what are the terminal blocks used for?


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

dbTroy said:


> Sorry for the newb question, but what are the terminal blocks used for?


Well for me I'm using them for the speaker wire, one end up front and one in the back, as I do plan to change equipment every so often and dont want to have to run the wire fresh every time so this way I'll have a short run from the block to the speakers and another to the amps, everything changes up in minutes instead of hours.

....plus i thought they looked cool in MiloX's install


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Lookin good MuTT!! I wanna hear it when you're done!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

MuTT said:


> ...dont want to have to run the wire fresh every time s...














MuTT said:


> ....plus i thought they looked cool in MiloX's install


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Doitor,

I was thinking about your install the other day... (I know... sick, right? Sitting in my office at work thinking about your install..).

The ONLY thing you may want to consider is tinning the leads of those speaker wires. That way you will never have to worry about stray wires not going into the amp terminals... also adds a finishing touch that a judge may like to see.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> Lookin good MuTT!! I wanna hear it when you're done!


thanx, waiting to hear yours as well!!


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

MuTT said:


> thanx, waiting to hear yours as well!!


mine'll be running by the end of the day today, but I've got some serious work to do on the trunk and front stage. but I need tunes for the long holiday drives!


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> mine'll be running by the end of the day today, but I've got some serious work to do on the trunk and front stage. but I need tunes for the long holiday drives!


well we'll have to do another Hespeler meet soon then.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

MiloX said:


> Doitor,
> 
> I was thinking about your install the other day... (I know... sick, right? Sitting in my office at work thinking about your install..).
> 
> The ONLY thing you may want to consider is tinning the leads of those speaker wires. That way you will never have to worry about stray wires not going into the amp terminals... also adds a finishing touch that a judge may like to see.


I'll have to talk to your boss pretty soon. LOL.
Thanks for the advise. I'm going to do it soon.
My biggest concern is the power wires. Those would benefit the most because it's a tight fit, but they are 4 gauge and I think I would need a blowtorch to tin those wires. LOL.
The speaker wires fit pretty easily in the terminals, but your advise would really make the termination complete.
I'm going to make a LOT of changes in my install soon to take it to the next level, but the wiring concept will be the same.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

doitor said:


> I'll have to talk to your boss pretty soon. LOL.
> Thanks for the advise. I'm going to do it soon.
> My biggest concern is the power wires. Those would benefit the most because it's a tight fit, but they are 4 gauge and I think I would need a blowtorch to tin those wires. LOL.
> The speaker wires fit pretty easily in the terminals, but your advise would really make the termination complete.
> I'm going to make a LOT of changes in my install soon to take it to the next level, but the wiring concept will be the same.


Yeah... I wouldn't tin the power cables. 

But if you did...


----------



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn.....I wish I had the time to make really nice harnesses like some of these.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MiloX said:


> The ONLY thing you may want to consider is tinning the leads of those speaker wires. That way you will never have to worry about stray wires not going into the amp terminals... also adds a finishing touch that a judge may like to see.


I only tin the tip of the wire, enough to keep the fly-away's down. I have found that the set screws (especailly on amps) will back out with fully tinned wires. The copper is mallable and the screw seems to get a better bite on un-tinned wire and has less chances of backing out.

Chad


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

chad said:


> I only tin the tip of the wire, enough to keep the fly-away's down. I have found that the set screws (especailly on amps) will back out with fully tinned wires. The copper is mallable and the screw seems to get a better bite on un-tinned wire and has less chances of backing out.
> 
> Chad


I was thinking of putting the un-tinned wires in the amps, then tighten the set screw down on it, then remove it and tin it with the shape of the set screw in it. would this work?....not the worth the extra step?....

seems to me like this way you would get the advantages of both methods.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

MuTT said:


> Not sure if it qualifies, as its not installed yet but heres the wire harness I made for my 3-way front


did u sneak into my apartment to take these pictures?  
the hardwood looks ridiculously familiar.  

looking good. u never showed them to me in person.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

yermolovd said:


> did u sneak into my apartment to take these pictures?
> the hardwood looks ridiculously familiar.
> 
> looking good. u never showed them to me in person.


...waiting for the kids to grow before they get refinished...lol.

pop by anyday, lots of stuff you haven't seen yet.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

MuTT said:


> I was thinking of putting the un-tinned wires in the amps, then tighten the set screw down on it, then remove it and tin it with the shape of the set screw in it. would this work?....not the worth the extra step?....
> 
> seems to me like this way you would get the advantages of both methods.


This is a very good way.
The trick to tinning when both mechanical & electrical properties are to be considered is to make the tinning minimal. When the tin coat is thin, the outside strands are still maleable, thus the screw can clamp down on it and hold it tight. To help the process you could also grove the tinned cable, with a soft rubber edge (thin handle on side cutters work well) so that you create a 'cup' to have the grub screw sit on.
The other option is to tin the cable as normal with a good solid coat and then cut a groove into the end of the grub screw. (or buy groved grub screws), this will help both mechanical clamping and conductivity. Because the crub screw will bite into the strands. Unfotunately this is NOT recommended for people who remove their equipment often.
Personally; I will one day have the 'balls' to solder straight onto the board. !


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

>


Where can i get those black wire holders? You screwed them down into the chassis? If so, did it go through the entire chassis to outside? I would think rust could be a concern then. =/


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

I know Waytekwire.com has them and quite a few other cable tie downs. They have that exact type, adhesive backed, push pin (like what a stock hoodliner is held on with), clip type (grab onto thin edges) and a few other screw down type. I assume he just used self tapping screws but maybe not.


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'm trying to get everything at one location though (ordering a lot of stuff from partsexpress) unless it is sold at like Home Depot.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

What he used in the pictures looks like just zipties with screw holes on the end, and actually Home Depot does sell them.


----------



## DigitalBoomer (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's a few shots of mine:


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

DigitalBoomer said:


> Here's a few shots of mine:


Very Nice !


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

DigitalBoomer said:


> Here's a few shots of mine:


man that is a stunning install!

but why go through all that and not dress up the RCA's?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

yermolovd said:


> did u sneak into my apartment to take these pictures?
> the hardwood looks ridiculously familiar.
> 
> looking good. u never showed them to me in person.


Maybe he snuck into my house.










damn.


Battery + fuse. The fuseholder cover is now done in texture + flat black so its more stealthish now.









Power + Fronts









RCA routing:









Raamat makes good RCA tape.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> Maybe he snuck into my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, I'm so busted!


----------



## DigitalBoomer (Aug 29, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> man that is a stunning install!
> 
> but why go through all that and not dress up the RCA's?


Here ya go:


----------



## turbotuli (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd like to say I have the patience to do a wiring job as nice as these, but I don't have plans of competing and doubt I do!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Aznattic said:


> Where can i get those black wire holders? You screwed them down into the chassis? If so, did it go through the entire chassis to outside? I would think rust could be a concern then. =/



You can find these zip-ties at several places, I got them at http://www.delcity.net/delcity/servlet/catalog?parentid=132&page=1.

I used undercoat / bedliner under the truck over all the screw tips to stop rust.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

looking at the pics here, wiring behind the scenes also looks important.

but i bet i can show you an install where the amp and cap are 100 % visible, without a single wire in sight. getting it done this weekend, i will take pics and post.


----------



## 561AUDIO (Oct 23, 2007)

DAMN I QUIT! J/K ,some very nice work! my ADD wont let me do work like that! HAHAHAHAH

keep up the pics! love them for motivation!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry for crappy pics, but heres what ive done so far...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

not quite as straight and neat as others, but my friend did it with me, and you can't complain about free help:


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> not quite as straight and neat as others, but my friend did it with me, and you can't complain about free help:


Sad thing is, I read the above and thought "wow, this guy is talking about not being as straight as others and doing it with his friend"..... Not that their is anything wrong with that... Man it's been a long week, and its only Monday.

Juan


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, you've spent too much time in SDOT...

and thanks for the compliments on the install...


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks great Thumper


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

MuTT said:


> Looks great Thumper


lol, thanks Mutt! At least SOME PEOPLE are still nice around here... (hint hint, OldOneEye)


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice looking stuff. Just a case of the Mondays.

Juan


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice job! now i know why they call you big red...


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

Jim,

Nice job. I should give you a call to come help when I do my install! Sorry I never got back to you about meeting up, I had some issues with my engine blowing and then i've just been busy with school/work.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

anytime bro. let me know


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Seems fitting....all that RED.:blush:


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

There was some one who said a few pages ago that they didn't see the point of doing the wiring like this because they are not going to compete. I competed a few years ago and while my wiring was not as nice as some of these I learned A LOT about wiring integrity and how to make things easily fixable.
Even when I do a non competetion system I still try to do the nicest wiring I can.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

have to post a reply first, so i figured it was fitting to reply to the thread that made me join. you guys are insane, and rest assured you have created a monster.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> you guys are insane, and rest assured you have created a monster.


I'm not insane, but the rest of the guys are. 
Now I want to see pictures of your wiring.  

Jorge.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

i am, and have been for the last week, in the planning phases. the first step will be a modular, self troubleshooting power network for my air ride suspension. about 10 schematics and 1000 spread sheets later i think im almost ready.

when i get a little more aquainted with the site and into the audio/electrical part of my build i'll start a log.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> i am, and have been for the last week, in the planning phases. the first step will be a modular, self troubleshooting power network for my air ride suspension. about 10 schematics and 1000 spread sheets later i think im almost ready.
> 
> when i get a little more aquainted with the site and into the audio/electrical part of my build i'll start a log.


I was lucky when I had to do my first heavy duty install, I had just found this site and Doitor was the first install I saw. I said to my self OH so that how it's done right.Get to work sir.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

drtool said:


> I was lucky when I had to do my first heavy duty install, I had just found this site and Doitor was the first install I saw. I said to my self OH so that how it's done right.Get to work sir.


Thanks, drtool.
I also learned how to wire from this forum.

Jorge.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Let's see em !!


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I spent $60 on parts for a 3' run of ground. Pics up as they arrive and I piece them together.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Powers said:


> I spent $60 on parts for a 3' run of ground. Pics up as they arrive and I piece them together.


What did you buy that cost $60 for a 3ft run of power wire?


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

QtrHorse said:


> What did you buy that cost $60 for a 3ft run of power wire?


Too much. I've forgotten all of it. Tech Flex, grounding lug, set screw 1/0 terminal, heat shrink, etc.

It's not _just_ the wire, but, this is all needed to make this 3' stretch of ground.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Pics of what?

I have a pic of the grounding lug and terminal, everything else is on it's way.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

pics of your $60 3' ground is what i was talking about


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> pics of your $60 3' ground is what i was talking about


I can't take picture of something that hasn't arrived. I'll post it when I put it all together. There's quite a few pieces to it.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

oh sorry. i didnt read that part i just jumped to wanting to see the wire. just ignore me


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Powers;

I would like to start out by saying, I'm not trying to make you feel bad. 

You could have bought any set screw grounding ring (around $10 shipped), went to Home Depot or Lowes and bought all that stainless hardware to mount it to your vehicle (maybe $3), 3ft of wire from Knu (around $14 shipped), Techflex from the cheap Ebay source ($3 at the most for a few ft and that's only because shipping would be around $2) and all the other misc. things for much cheaper. You could have bought the set screw ring terminal and wire from Knu and saved even more.

Did it all have to match something that you already had?


----------



## Webb26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Where is everyone getting their braided lines from?


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Webb26 said:


> Where is everyone getting their braided lines from?


I'm assuming you mean the braided sleeving/ cover for the wires? There is a seller on Ebay that goes by the name of furryletters or just type in braided sleeving and his links will come up.


----------



## Webb26 (Apr 28, 2007)

QtrHorse said:


> I'm assuming you mean the braided sleeving/ cover for the wires? There is a seller on Ebay that goes by the name of furryletters or just type in braided sleeving and his links will come up.



Yea sorry about the confusion. I've been using split loom, but i wanted to go for a different look. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

here are my wiring terminations at the amp end...
Wire stripped, and colour coded








Crimps applied, I always use rings instead of forks, since forks can fall out, it's a LOT harder for a ring to fall out.
















The crimping tool I use... notice that it crimps on four sides instead of one.








Heat shrink applied, right over the crimp, up to the ring. red and black for the + and -, since the cable is 4 conductors, red, black, white and green. it is 10 guage wire, 4 conductor, 600 volt extra hard useage SOOW cable.








Heat shrink applied over each pair after they separate from the main cable
















Heat shrink applied over the whole assembly at the point of separation.








Heat shrink from the loom to the speaker cable.








labels applied to the wires, then clear heat shrink.









way more pics in my install thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36485


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

its not the best, but i did it in a few hours with my buddy jones. all i bought was a $12 50ft of wire from walmart some zipties and screws.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

*OR...*

Let's see all your boat/camper audio wire installs?


----------



## mulletboy2 (Aug 17, 2006)

The idea for this was unashamedly stolen from Scott Buwalda's Altima, but it was great fun


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT...............


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

mulletboy2 said:


> The idea for this was unashamedly stolen from Scott Buwalda's Altima, but it was great fun


Just wondering how you like the speakon connectors? I am thinking about using them on the sub box I am building.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

03blueSI said:


> Just wondering how you like the speakon connectors? I am thinking about using them on the sub box I am building.


NL4 or NL2?

Box gets an NLxFC? (these are round and have a larger flange....)

They kickass but are overkill.


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Heres a few of mine:
























































for more:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16809&highlight=cody
-Cody


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

thats alot of holes in ur floor


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've always liked this thread and looked through all 12 pages again. I then realized that I never posted pics of mine. Here are a few pics:


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

There are some incredibly talented people out there! Some absolutely gorgeous work guys.
I have to agree with customtronic, one of my favorite threads also.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I still think my teammate/homie Brian (MiloX) has us all beat!


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

where the hell has milo been


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

mobeious said:


> where the hell has milo been


Brian's a busy dude these days....new job, new baby coming, ect. I haven't seen him since finals last year and have only talked to him on the phone once or twice. He won't be away long I'm sure. Once things get settled down a bit I'm sure he'll be back in the lanes kicking butt.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

My install is still in progress, but here's some wiring pics thus far.....


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

sicking JL wiring system


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

00REDRT, how many cubic feet is the13W7's enclosure? looks like 1.5cu.ft


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> 00REDRT, how many cubic feet is the13W7's enclosure? looks like 1.5cu.ft


Very close, it's 1.6 cu.ft. Also, it's actually a 13W6v2 sub.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

00RedRT said:


> My install is still in progress, but here's some wiring pics thus far.....


thats sick work..love it lets see more


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> thats sick work..love it lets see more


Yeah, I was waiting until the system was completed and then post up progress pics from start to finish.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

i think that flex loom looks great, but it has to be a service NIGHTMARE!


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

arrivalanche said:


> i think that flex loom looks great, but it has to be a service NIGHTMARE!


Actually, it's completely the opposite. The color coordinated tech flex and labeling makes servicing any portion of the system a breeze.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

00RedRT said:


> Actually, it's completely the opposite. The color coordinated tech flex and labeling makes servicing any portion of the system a breeze.


i was thinking more like testing for a bad wire or RCA not to mention if you forgot a wire. At that point you would have to either loom a single wire or pull a whole section and feed that one wire. 

Either way it looks clean and I will be redoing my wiring next week and i will be trying it out.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I always like to check out this thread.

It looks great but I'm such a tight wad...lol I'm gonna do SOME techflex I think in my wire clean up mission. I'm using mostly loom though.

Any recent stuff out there. Looks like nobody has been here in a while.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

wow, the attention to detail in the wiring here is 1st rate good jobs guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

00RedRT said:


> Actually, it's completely the opposite. The color coordinated tech flex and labeling makes servicing any portion of the system a breeze.


It looks great, but you should show it off  Maybe you could have some pieces of carpet you could pull away, and behind them would be a little plexiglass window to show off the wiring


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> It looks great, but you should show it off  Maybe you could have some pieces of carpet you could pull away, and behind them would be a little plexiglass window to show off the wiring


Just bring the photo album....lol


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> Just bring the photo album....lol


BINGO! That's what I bring for car audio competitions is the photo book showing the entire install. Most of this wiring is located not only under the carpet, but then the rear enclosure and center console are on top of or concealing those, so no real spot to easily reveal the wiring.

The reason for the techflex and labeling is not only from a service standpoint, but having the photo book showing this magnitude of attention for install will earn more points during competitions. In fact I just won the 2008 MECA SQL Install World Championship in my class a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

00RedRT said:


> BINGO! That's what I bring for car audio competitions is the photo book showing the entire install. Most of this wiring is located not only under the carpet, but then the rear enclosure and center console are on top of or concealing those, so no real spot to easily reveal the wiring.
> 
> The reason for the techflex and labeling is not only from a service standpoint, but having the photo book showing this magnitude of attention for install will earn more points during competitions. In fact I just won the 2008 MECA SQL Install World Championship in my class a couple of weekends ago.


Cool.

I just want to have some of the attention integrated into my install to show the time taken for cleanliness.

Its nice you guys get something out of doing all that.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I do have a question.

When choosing the techflex do you go 1 bigger than measured wire or one size smaller than measured wire? It seems some 1/0 and such vary in jacket thickness.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

00RedRT said:


> BINGO! That's what I bring for car audio competitions is the photo book showing the entire install. Most of this wiring is located not only under the carpet, but then the rear enclosure and center console are on top of or concealing those, so no real spot to easily reveal the wiring.
> 
> The reason for the techflex and labeling is not only from a service standpoint, but having the photo book showing this magnitude of attention for install will earn more points during competitions. *In fact I just won the 2008 MECA SQL Install World Championship in my class a couple of weekends ago.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> did you hand over that trophy to Jeff?


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

BigRed said:


> 00RedRT said:
> 
> 
> > BINGO! That's what I bring for car audio competitions is the photo book showing the entire install. Most of this wiring is located not only under the carpet, but then the rear enclosure and center console are on top of or concealing those, so no real spot to easily reveal the wiring.
> ...


Nope, but he and James were both there and one of the first of several folks to congratulate me.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

amazing work for sure in this thread, but the one thing that always plagues my mind is what do you guys do about making lumps in the carpet and such. I can see if its mostly just speaker and signal wires laid flat and spread out that the wires wouldn't be very noticable but even then I would still worry about them getting snagged through the carpet.

Do you guys form channels in the deadener somehow to lay the wire in, or run them down grooves in the floor or something? I guess I just worry about the wire being out in the middle of the floor and not under the door sill where feet or heavy objects can't snag and pull on the wire.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

jdc753 said:


> amazing work for sure in this thread, but the one thing that always plagues my mind is what do you guys do about making lumps in the carpet and such. I can see if its mostly just speaker and signal wires laid flat and spread out that the wires wouldn't be very noticable but even then I would still worry about them getting snagged through the carpet.
> 
> Do you guys form channels in the deadener somehow to lay the wire in, or run them down grooves in the floor or something? I guess I just worry about the wire being out in the middle of the floor and not under the door sill where feet or heavy objects can't snag and pull on the wire.


The idea is to run the wires where they are either underneath an object (center console, seats, enclosures, etc.) or along the sides of the transmission tunnel or underneath the door sills. This keeps the lumps out of sight and nothing located in the foot well areas. And yes you would usually cut some relief strips along the insulation below the carpet to minimize lumps in any exposed areas of carpet.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

Color cordinated for all the different wire types...nice

Now what do you guys think is better? Different colors for each wire type, or all the same color and just labled often enough to tell the wires apart.

I personaly think that I will make them all the same color just for some semetry.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I hope you got to SBN so I can have a listen  Great truck.

I ran my wires down the middle and the sides. 00 is right when he says it prevents lumps and wires being stepped on in the foot areas. You can't really see any lumps to be honest even in the center, and I have alot of wiring coming down the middle. I personally used one color techflex and labeled everyting, just a personal decision. I checked the rulebook and it did'nt say there was an advantage or disadvantage in points.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Well loom seems seems pretty standard to me. Is the Techflex a competition thing? I know its function. Like if you have it is it a bonus? Cuz some of it looks like **** honestly. 

The saggy stuff just looks thrown on. Or am I paying too much attention to that detail?...lol


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

00RedRT said:


> The idea is to run the wires where they are either underneath an object (center console, seats, enclosures, etc.) or along the sides of the transmission tunnel or underneath the door sills. This keeps the lumps out of sight and nothing located in the foot well areas. And yes you would usually cut some relief strips along the insulation below the carpet to minimize lumps in any exposed areas of carpet.





BigRed said:


> I hope you got to SBN so I can have a listen  Great truck.
> 
> I ran my wires down the middle and the sides. 00 is right when he says it prevents lumps and wires being stepped on in the foot areas. You can't really see any lumps to be honest even in the center, and I have alot of wiring coming down the middle. I personally used one color techflex and labeled everyting, just a personal decision. I checked the rulebook and it did'nt say there was an advantage or disadvantage in points.



Thanks guys, I guess I am just very picky about anomalies in what should be a flat surface or so. But if it works in BigRed's truck than it should work in mine, I think my husky liner in the back will at least hide/smooth out things for any back seat occupants and I will just try and smooth out the ones on top of the tranny tunnel as best as I can. Just trying to get thoughts and ideas since this will be my spring time project, deadening and rewiring of the entire truck.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

this thread needs a big bump!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Back from the dead, or just going alone into the endless hole of old threads?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

capea4 said:


> Back from the dead, or just going alone into the endless hole of old threads?


I hope not! Let's see some of those clean wiring jobs so I can get motivated to start on mine.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

mires said:


> I hope not! Let's see some of those clean wiring jobs so I can get motivated to start on mine.


im glad i read this thread and found a cheaper source for tekflex. i just ordered 100 ft of the pearlescent.

what size tekflex is mostly used? i have 25' of 1/2" black and 100' of 1/4" pearlescent.

should i stick with 1/4" or 1/8"?


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Is this thread that dead? Gotta be more.....


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

WrenchGuy said:


> Is this thread that dead? Gotta be more.....


Look at the dates. It's been almost 2 years :surprised:


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

The A Pillar thread did so well so why not this one?...lol

Im gonna be doing all my wiring to Boeing spec and no zip-ties and this thread is always in the back of my mind. Just didnt think itd die off I guess.

I'll post in it tho.


----------

